# 2018 Olympics final medal count.



## IKE (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.cbssports.com/olympics/...count-norway-dominates-team-usas-final-tally/


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Canada has had its best Games ever...well aside from hockey and curling.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks Ike..We watched some of the events but not all.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 25, 2018)

Since the US wasn't looking too good, I started rooting for the "underdogs". I _loved_ watching Hungary stun everyone by winning their single gold medal in the short track speed skate. And don't tell me that wasn't a skillful (and legit) move at the very end.


----------

